# Dog Training



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I recieved a Chesapeak pup for a gift in December, I was wondering if anyone can tell me what dog trainers charge to train a dog and who you would recommend in Ogden area. Dog is doing ok but I am a novice, was thinking about taking to a trainer.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

A Weber River Retriever Club member might be able to help you out. There is also a guy right outside the south entrance to Odgen Bay that trains dogs, can't recall his name.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

how old is the dog?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

10 or 11 months old.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

You should plan on paying around $500 a month. I would highly recommend sending your dog to Steve Shaver up in Cornish. I would get in contact with him on utahbirddogs.com he goes by the name of labradawg. Good Luck!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Puddler said:


> You should plan on paying around $500 a month. I would highly recommend sending your dog to Steve Shaver up in Cornish. I would get in contact with him on utahbirddogs.com he goes by the name of labradawg. Good Luck!


I was thinking the same thing. He spent an afternoon helping me FF my pup and gave me some great ideas for a training program.

A few weeks later it was like a switch had been turned on and my pup has been a strong retriever ever since.


----------

